# *Leila's SS came*



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thank you sooo much Kim and Paris for the wonderful gifts 
Pictures coming momentarily.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

"ooh wat dis mommy?"








"i finks it for mees!"








"i wuv toys yaay!"








"i is jingwey when i moves, dis hat no fits mees dough!"








"wooky mommy i got a fuzzypink squeeky toy"
















"ooh more pink for mees yay i can pways tugs of war wif dis!"








"wooky i puts my head in da hole an i gots a cool neckwass!" 
more to come


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Omg Cheryl she looks like she's got nipple tassels on ahahahahaha I nearly fell off the sofa


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She's adorable, I love her, always makes me happy to see her. I could squish her she's so cute, and her pressies look adorable too!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

"dwesses woot woot!"








"iz too sexy for dis dwess sooo sexy yeah haha sexy!!  "








"hey dere chi boys check me out yo!"








"i weally wike dis dwess mmhmm!"








"i eben dots a waincoat!"








Thanks so much kim and paris. We love our gifts. Leila got so excited that she opened the floodgates on the floor!!  I'm going to use that mug for some hot cocoa later, and check out your cd. Can't wait to hear it! 
Thanks again!
p.s. She is gonna have to wait to have the treats after she's lost her weight though. lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Omg Cheryl she looks like she's got nipple tassels on ahahahahaha I nearly fell off the sofa


She does!! lol I rent her out on the weekends. Bahaha! 


flippedstars said:


> She's adorable, I love her, always makes me happy to see her. I could squish her she's so cute, and her pressies look adorable too!


Thanks!! I swear the pink toy with the rope she was playing with it , took it up on the couch with her and then by herself put her head in the hole. I bout died!  Maybe she can start dressing herself!!!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

great gifts and awsome pics. i agree on the nipple tassles too lol x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> great gifts and awsome pics. i agree on the nipple tassles too lol x


she specifically asked me to put that pic up, as she wanted to make sure her boyfriend's *notice it's plural* would see it.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> she specifically asked me to put that pic up, as she wanted to make sure her boyfriend's *notice it's plural* would see it.


Bryco says HUMPH!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

hahahahaha nipple tassels! To funny!!!

Love her little dresses, she looks very sweet x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Iz sowwy bwyco, you know i wuv u. But dere is so many cute boys on dis fowum. I wike twigger, bwody, and bwuiser, chancey, quigley, dexters,..... and da wist goez on !  i woud consider doughing steadys if u wants dough! :love1:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

love everything!!!! lucky girl and soo pretty too!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> Iz sowwy bwyco, you know i wuv u. But dere is so many cute boys on dis fowum. I wike twigger, bwody, and bwuiser, chancey, quigley, dexters,..... and da wist goez on !  i woud consider doughing steadys if u wants dough! :love1:


Bryco says "YUCK! TWIGGER? WHUT U FINKINGS? He is suuuuuch a dumby!"


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, Ms. Leila looks so pretty in her dresses! We are a Leila fan too! Beautiful little girl! Love all of her fancy, wonderful gifts! Lucky Angel! Chancey says, "kissy kissy, sexy Mama!" :love5:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> Awwww, Ms. Leila looks so pretty in her dresses! We are a Leila fan too! Beautiful little girl! Love all of her fancy, wonderful gifts! Lucky Angel! Chancey says, "kissy kissy, sexy Mama!" :love5:


Bryco: "Wooooof! Grrrrrrrrr...I takes you Chancey!"


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Bryco: "Wooooof! Grrrrrrrrr...I takes you Chancey!"


My Mama sayz you too cutez to Barkz at, Bwyco. :love5: We canz sharez, K. :daisy:


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh myz godz Leila yoo lukz sooo smexy in dat pink dwess. And oh wowz thoze nippel tastles! All mi chwistmasez hav cumz at onze! ~ Louie xx

My poor boy cannot keep his tongue in his head for drooling at gorgeous miss Leila!
Her little dress is sooo adorable she is such a beautiful little girl!
What a lovely SS


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Pinkchi said:


> Oh myz godz Leila yoo lukz sooo smexy in dat pink dwess. And oh wowz thoze nippel tastles! All mi chwistmasez hav cumz at onze! ~ Louie xx
> 
> My poor boy cannot keep his tongue in his head for drooling at gorgeous miss Leila!
> Her little dress is sooo adorable she is such a beautiful little girl!
> What a lovely SS


Hahahahaha!!
"wisten up fellas, deres enough of mees to go awound!"


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Awwww....so glad she likes them!!! We had alot of fun buying for you both!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

cherper said:


> she specifically asked me to put that pic up, as she wanted to make sure her boyfriend's *notice it's plural* would see it.


Lotus just called leila a slut!!!! She said stay away from Perry or shell 'batch' you up!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay awesome SS gifts! Everything looks fantastic. Leila is such a little doll.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww! What fab gifts! Nice job ss.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

mommasboy said:


> Awwww....so glad she likes them!!! We had alot of fun buying for you both!!!


you did a fantastic job!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Lotus just called leila a slut!!!! She said stay away from Perry or shell 'batch' you up!


Wotus cawled my stwunning Leila a swut?!! Dis cannotz bea! 
Me finkz Perry shuld keep his bitzch onz a weash!

Itz okai Leila I coverz ur earz so ewe no hearz diz nasty talkz

Louie xx


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

great pics. funny captions.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

BARK BARK BARK BARK! she's cominz wif me and dat pink dress too! - dexter









this ones too cute!!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Pinkchi said:


> Wotus cawled my stwunning Leila a swut?!! Dis cannotz bea!
> Me finkz Perry shuld keep his bitzch onz a weash!
> 
> Itz okai Leila I coverz ur earz so ewe no hearz diz nasty talkz
> ...


fank you louie, you iz my hewo  my wittle ears are not accusstumed to heawing such woods! I fink wotus dust mad and bwowing moke!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Dexxer, you is a sweet boyz and so hamsum!!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

cherper said:


> fank you louie, you iz my hewo  my wittle ears are not accusstumed to heawing such woods! I fink wotus dust mad and bwowing moke!


Dats okayz mi ladey, anyfwing four youre pwetty wittle face :daisy:
Nawty Wotus shall getz a smaked bum if she makez accwoosashuns lyk dat agen!

Dexter, get ur furry pawz off ma missus


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Pinkchi said:


> Dats okayz mi ladey, anyfwing four youre pwetty wittle face :daisy:
> Nawty Wotus shall getz a smaked bum if she makez accwoosashuns lyk dat agen!
> 
> Dexter, get ur furry pawz off ma missus


Louie i dint knows you was da jewous type. i wikes it  :hello1:


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

cherper said:


> Louie i dint knows you was da jewous type. i wikes it  :hello1:


Just wookin owt fur ma lil pwincess Leila 
Yhoo can meat me unda tha mistletow anydai sweetcheekz :coolwink:


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

She looks like she's having a ball! And the pink dress looks adorable on her!

I gotta get my babies in on this SS stuff next year!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> fank you louie, you iz my hewo  my wittle ears are not accusstumed to heawing such woods! I fink wotus dust mad and bwowing moke!


Don'tchu pway coy Leila...we knows what u dose on da weekends wif does nipper tassers!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Don'tchu pway coy Leila...we knows what u dose on da weekends wif does nipper tassers!


Bahaha You're gonna make me wet my pants! :laughing8:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Very pretty dresses! you got lovely things! yay Leila!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

louie dont make me nip ur ear off LOL  bark bark!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Very pretty dresses! you got lovely things! yay Leila!


Thank you!!  I like them alot!


pigeonsheep said:


> louie dont make me nip ur ear off LOL  bark bark!


LOL


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Pinkchi said:


> Wotus cawled my stwunning Leila a swut?!! Dis cannotz bea!
> Me finkz Perry shuld keep his bitzch onz a weash!
> 
> Itz okai Leila I coverz ur earz so ewe no hearz diz nasty talkz
> ...


Pewwy wikes tweat dem mean keep dem keen

Weila iz lucky I is in da yand of eng coz me finks bwyco is smexy por an amerwican and we hab bootiful babies wib amazing ears!!

Weila bwing it on bitch I maybe small but I iz miiigghtey I woof you into obwivian!! 

Bwyco   call me  I be gwoing up bery bery soon 'nudge nudge' we hab some fun, I get mummy send you a picture of me filled wib licks


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Very cute presents!!!!! YAY Leila! You look so pretty in your dresses!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG...I didn't see this post.....She is so adorable...I love her in that pink dress....


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

rms3402 said:


> Very cute presents!!!!! YAY Leila! You look so pretty in your dresses!


  Thank you so much!!



N*T*M*4U said:


> OMG...I didn't see this post.....She is so adorable...I love her in that pink dress....


Thank YOU!!!  I love them too.


----------

